# Yankee Stadium and northern suburbs



## a12548 (Oct 21, 2014)

I am not an advanced modeler by any means, but in creating in new larger board, I wanted a Yankee Stadium look, as that is my childhood memory. Half the board is the Bronx which is unfinished (subway entrances and city buildings next on agenda) and the other half is like a Tarrytown feel..which is a quaint village north of Yonkers. The stadium is out of scale, should be bigger, but thats the best I can do as of now. I installed the LED's on the stadium to give a night game look.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Pretty slick stadium. Nice work.

Magic


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah, that's cool, and certainly a unique approach.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Neat layout... now all you need is the subway line that services the stadium


----------



## a12548 (Oct 21, 2014)

Yah Dave...I have been eyeing those cars with graffiti...some look really good.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice Stadium. I remember the old stadium on River Avenue. Is it scratch built?


----------



## a12548 (Oct 21, 2014)

The stadium is a kit made of thick styrene that is slotted to fit together..I added the lights by puncturing thru the 'facade' and threading 5 LED's thru down under the board. The parking lot lights are simply a straw that had the flexible bend, spray painted it nickel, and again threading an LED thru.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice layout!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice stadium. I went to Tarrytown and Sleepy Hollow last year for the Halloween stuff. It is a nice area.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Great stadium and layout! Did you build the stadium from scratch or was it a kit?

D.A.


----------



## a12548 (Oct 21, 2014)

*Stadium*

It is a polystyrene kit which I wired my own lights. It can be found here:

http://www.hobbymasters.com/Cubic-Fun-45-Piece-Yankee-Stadium-3D-Jigsaw-Puzzle.aspx


----------



## FishTruck (Feb 18, 2015)

That is really awesome.


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

Although I grew up in Queens, I too am a Yankee fan. This looks great. The Stadium brings back many great memories.


----------

